# Anyone know these guys lol!??



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Where the heck was that. Didn't look runnable to me, and apparently it wasn't for them either. Normally a pretty respectable armchair quarterback, but for the life of me I don't see a doable run thru there.. Sorta like Hance LOL


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

That's Sherars Falls on the Deschutes, below Maupin.
It's runnable, but right on the ragged edge. Definitely Class VI.
If I remember the story correctly with those folks, they rented the boat, took it to Sandy Beach(the last take-out) to put in. Nobody stopped them. They ignored the MADATORY TAKE OUT, FALLS AHEAD signs. Darwin didn't get his cut, they all survived.

Ran it in absolutely the worst spot, too. There's a reasonable chance for success if you go just right of center. Sliding into that notch like they did is pure brutality...
There's a hilarious video from the 70's of a big group who made a barge outta innertubes and ran it. It's on the 'tube.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BenSlaughter said:


> That's Sherars Falls on the Deschutes, below Maupin.
> It's runnable, but right on the ragged edge. Definitely Class VI.
> If I remember the story correctly with those folks, they rented the boat, took it to Sandy Beach(the last take-out) to put in. Nobody stopped them. They ignored the MADATORY TAKE OUT, FALLS AHEAD signs. Darwin didn't get his cut, they all survived.
> 
> ...


Right on, never ran the Deschutes.. Was always on the list, but just never happened. OR is sort of a haul for me from CO..

Found the video from the 70's, hilarious. 





Just watch it for the hairstyles !! ARCO service station, wow. A true blast from the past.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

One of the comments on the video was
And...they died.
So crazy! Even trying hard to be good I look at that and shite my pants and think I should join dart league instead of run whitewater. So funny but not. I haven't watched it on a big screen but I don't see them come up for awhile!! Stupid human tricks..


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Those guys are grandpa's now!!! Someone should find them! Drinking stumbles and parting their hair!!!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

We're all here Charlie... 

Bwahahahaha...


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

I think I noticed at the end one or maybe more had a helmet on but no life jacket or he did and it got ripped off. lol


----------



## Big George Waters (Jul 2, 2021)

That was truly epic... I like how their reward was free beer at the local tavern.
I almost want to say it looked like they were sinking a few bottles while they were putting their raft together !!
One of the greatest stories ever told, not too mention the all star cast  )  
I agree - it would be great to see where everyone's at these days, those who are still alive anyway.


----------



## Big George Waters (Jul 2, 2021)

Actually, if you read the comments on the YouTube video - one of those aboard actually posted a comment to that video.
Again, truly epic....
It would have been great to see a feature film made of that whole crew.


----------



## Westernmost (Jun 2, 2020)

I feel like I just watched the birth of Creature Craft


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Your right!!! Wonder if the raft guys scoffed and said, " anyone could run it in that!" LOL! I remember all those "town folk" lol! That lady..."what flowers do you want on your grave?" Lol!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MNichols said:


> Right on, never ran the Deschutes.. Was always on the list, but just never happened. OR is sort of a haul for me from CO..
> 
> Found the video from the 70's, hilarious.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say they "conquered the river", but absolutely survived it.

It was REALLY cool to see the native fishing platforms.


----------



## Village Lightsmith (Jul 14, 2021)

I've been fishing and boating the Deschutes for about 70 years. Every time I've gone past Sherars, I've stopped to look for a doable line. _There isn't any_. You see that aeration, the white current running below the surface for a good quarter mile? That's air. If it'll hold _air_ under water that far, it'll do the same to you or me, with no guarantee of turning us loose. Yeah, it's even been run in a truck inner tube ... _twice._ (The guy was under the influence and had just lost his marriage.)
No, every time I think I see a line down Sherars, I end up saying the same thing ... no way. Not quite runable. Don't do it. It'd turn everybody else's day into a real bummer. and they'd hurt for a long, long time. We all need better than that.
But it's a hoot watching somebody getting away with it!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

A little better look see. Looks totally doable lol...


----------



## gravelroad (Jul 16, 2021)

It is runnable but illegal to do so (managed by Warm Springs Reservation). Before the Sandy Beach takeout was established (early 90s?) the takeout was just above the falls. A few too many parties missed it and went over (know one LOL) often with tragic results. A local drift boat salvager used to post a sign on the access road upstream of Maupin stating he ran it twice (in double/stacked rafts). FYI (to above) the fishing platforms are always there (are rebuilt every time they come down with spring runoff). Sherars' is a pretty special place with tremendous history (and some cool petroglyphs) and if these guys put in solely to try and run it I hope the tribe drops the hammer.


----------



## gdaut (Jul 30, 2019)

Far left also looks like it goes. As in, drag your boat down the road and put in below the mayhem.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Damn... Impressive hydraulics.. what is really scary is the level of aeriation in the water.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

What is really scary is the whole freaking thing. Reversing ” stopper waves “ everywhere, aeration out the ass, what‘s not to like? Especially the no sneak line thing. Reminds me of pierce ferry rapid vids from a couple of years ago. Not for me, thank you very much. The scale of both amaze me.


----------



## VandyIn541 (Jun 16, 2013)

Big George Waters said:


> That was truly epic... I like how their reward was free beer at the local tavern.
> I almost want to say it looked like they were sinking a few bottles while they were putting their raft together !!
> One of the greatest stories ever told, not too mention the all star cast  )
> I agree - it would be great to see where everyone's at these days, those who are still alive anyway.


Ask and you shall receive. Most of those guys are still out there and couple of them get out on the water as often as possible. They’ve spent decades building their river resume throughout the west, chasing the biggest waves and coldest beer, but not necessarily in that order.

As a side note, all of them started with life jackets they had purchased from the Zidell ship dismantling yard in Portland for $1 each. The guy who came up without one had to slip out of his after getting hung up in the straps holding their “raft” together.

Without further delay, here’s their reply straight from the horses mouth:

“It’s come to my attention that we have surfaced again on MoutainBuzz regarding our inner-tube raft trip over Shears Falls in September of 1972. Almost 50 years since our ill-advised attempt to run the falls. Although I’m sad to report we did lose our first guy last year from that epic adventure, four of us are still going strong. It just so happens that Gary, the long hair guy who talked about an insatiable appetite for adventure, is at my house right now. I for one continue to raft multiple rivers every year which typically include the company of many of the kids we introduced to the river over the years and their kids. From the inner-tubes, paddles and army surplus six mans, wood self-made rowing frames, Riken River Rider bucket boats, to the self-bailing Sotars, I wouldn’t trade a minute of the fun and family bonding we have had. No end in sight from here, see you on the Rogue in late August or in the Grand Canyon next March.”


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

You guys are a great inspiration and thank you for sharing your story! I hope I can still be going as strong and doing all the rivers at your age! SYOTR


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

LEGEND!!!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Most cool Vandyin, thanks for sharing. Does a body good to see things like this, and know that rivers have entrenched themselves in their hearts, as it has mine. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I was thinking (yeah yeah) that I really know nothing of river runners history. I was thinking some of you old timers should do a thread about it? Doesn't have to comprehensive or anything but could be a living history one too? I talked to a old timer friend from boise who was telling me how his dad and friend had done stuff after the war (war war 2) in surplus rafts around boise and in Montana in the 40's and 50's. He thought they may have done a few first decents. That kinda stuff blows me away . Just like these guys sending the falls in the "creature craft". Love the old film. Be neat to see and hear about. I've seen some old film of craz Russian rigs over there doing insane stuff. I dunno if one of you guys has the time but it would be awesome for us that didn't have those memories!! My buddies dad ran a run we're doing tomorrow called the beartrap canyon on the Madison outside bozeman in 1946. Not saying anything about first or anything other than that's very cool and it could have had much traffic on it then! Anyway it would be a cool thread. Soon enough even my generations stories will be lost if not told. Nevermind you salty old Dawgs lol!!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

You want history, you've but to read some of Brad Dimock's books, and check out the legendary "Emerald Mile" by Kevin Fedarko. Brad's titles include Sunk without a sound, about Glen and Bessie Hyde, The Grandest Ride, by Brad and Tom Brownold, The Doing of the Thing about Buzz Holstrom, The Very Hard way about Bert Loper's career. 

Grand Canyon River Guides has a publication called the BQR, Boatman's quarterly review which has some great historic articles, including one about Wally Rist who just passed away. He was a true legend and a very competent doryman.

That should satisfy your need for historical perspective


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

That's awesome stuff and I will thanks! It's awesome to think about the other areas of the country too though! Guess all religion is local as they say. I've read a little grand canyon stuff and some early oregon dory guy stuff but I never hear about crazy locals sending out of the way unknown stuff. That goes on forever though doesn't it. Still be neat but I suppose difficult to do. Thanks for the references!!!


----------



## Roguemeup (Jun 5, 2013)

To all the Postees and especially to Mikey and Gary....

I've been tremendously lucky to have grown up with these gentlemen. Mike convinced my dad to get into rafting 40 plus years ago and I've been rafting with Mike ever since. I've been on some epic trips with Mike in all sorts of weather and with all sorts of people. I'll never forget when Mike led 4 forty-something year olds down the Illinois. He was 71. 

We, the kids of these adventure seekers, have kept the flame alive and love boating with our respective families. Rogue, Middle Fork, Main, Deschutes, Snake, Selway to name a few....I'll be the lucky one in March 2022 to be with Mike and his family on the Grand. 

I'm sharing the picture attached. (I'm the one eating) This might be the best picture in the world to me. My dad was stoked to have 3 generations of rafters on the Rogue. I know Mike was as well. 

If you see us on the river, please say hi. 

Matt Mohill


----------



## SixPek (Jul 19, 2016)

I love this thread. These guys are badasses.


----------

